# Sub Available, Manchester, NH



## 03SuperCrew330 (Nov 7, 2006)

Sub available in Manchester NH area. I have a newer truck, 7.5ft plow, commercial insurance, studded snow tires and a solid rig, I have no sander.

I had my own residential business in Mass for a few years but I just moved up to Manchester and I don't really know anyone in the area. I will update this with my Nextel walkie ID later, for now use my email if you need to contact me.

[email protected]

Thanks,
Mike
ussmileyflag


----------

